# ROM building guide creation request



## Darkfleet (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey guys, I think a few of us (not just me) are wondering how we can build our own ROMs for our device range

My question to some devs is, can someone please make a basic guide on porting roms, or even creating our own from source, that would include the libs and data required to run the rom on our phone

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post it, but since its general posts about our device I thought it suited.

I'm willing to send some beers towards devs(or knowledgeable souls) who help with this. (As soon as I have money to throw around)


----------



## rafyvitto (Jul 26, 2011)

Mate there a tons here on rootzwiki, if you just want to make OEm roms rebuilds/modding you can start with dsixda kitchen.


----------



## Darkfleet (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeah I've heard of that, but I want to be able to load them into the vivid and have them actually run. And there's like no guides for our particular device that I've been able to find anywhere.


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

Darkfleet said:


> Yeah I've heard of that, but I want to be able to load them into the vivid and have them actually run. And there's like no guides for our particular device that I've been able to find anywhere.


Darkfleet, if you get any info please send my way. I'm really wanting to learn.


----------



## Darkfleet (Jul 9, 2012)

jtford said:


> Darkfleet, if you get any info please send my way. I'm really wanting to learn.


Definitely will mate. I might even put some links in to op if I find any helpful sites


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

Darkfleet said:


> Definitely will mate. I might even put some links in to op if I find any helpful sites


Thanks Dark. That would be helpful.


----------



## Darkfleet (Jul 9, 2012)

Heres the official compiling instructions from google

http://source.android.com/source/initializing.html


----------



## kevsthabest (Apr 28, 2012)

The easiest way for you guys to start learning is to jump right in! Setup a kitchen (be it premade or learn what scripts/apps are needed and make your own), grab a RUU and pull the rom.zip/use a fellow member's rom who is sharing it to be modded (i have seen a few already) and start playing with adding apps to the rom, changing themes and what not. Read up on the tools that are floating around. If your interested in the source work being done (like AOSP) go to github.com/cyanogenmod & github.com/teamcodefire and look at the source. see whats being added and removed from the code.

Its the only way I can really see learning this trade. There's some guides but they get old fast with how things change.If I come across any that seems good i'll share with you guys also


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

kevsthabest said:


> The easiest way for you guys to start learning is to jump right in! Setup a kitchen (be it premade or learn what scripts/apps are needed and make your own), grab a RUU and pull the rom.zip/use a fellow member's rom who is sharing it to be modded (i have seen a few already) and start playing with adding apps to the rom, changing themes and what not. Read up on the tools that are floating around. If your interested in the source work being done (like AOSP) go to github.com/cyanogenmod & github.com/teamcodefire and look at the source. see whats being added and removed from the code.
> 
> Its the only way I can really see learning this trade. There's some guides but they get old fast with how things change.If I come across any that seems good i'll share with you guys also


Thanks for the advice kevsthebest. I agree about how you suggest I start learning, only problem is that I dont know where to just "jump in", and I know it has to get annoying for people like me asking elementary questions all the time. If I just could get started I know my OCD would let me catch on quick! lol Like setting up a kitchen. Dont have the first clue, and thats whats so frustrating. Just getting started. Again, thanks for the info. and do send me anything you think would be useful.


----------



## synergy (May 10, 2012)

For starting off look at what I copy here: https://github.com/T...vendor-blobs.mk
And also here: https://github.com/T...vendor-blobs.mk

Next up you just need to copy all soundimage/dsp/configs from /system/etc/, all of /system/lib/hw/, and keylayouts from /system/etc/usr/ (or customize, don't remember in sense roms).
Then use the boot.img from another ROM on one of these forums (so you get kernel/ramdisk...unpack boot.img using one of the many guides online or the dsixda kitchen to see what I mean.
Next you really just have for most ports RIL as an issue, which means decompiling framework.jar and ext.jar from /system/framework (and you may run into more issues for RIL than just that).

That's a crash course into getting started, and pretty much any issues you'll run into from there are well documented online


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

synergy said:


> For starting off look at what I copy here: https://github.com/T...vendor-blobs.mk
> And also here: https://github.com/T...vendor-blobs.mk
> 
> Next up you just need to copy all soundimage/dsp/configs from /system/etc/, all of /system/lib/hw/, and keylayouts from /system/etc/usr/ (or customize, don't remember in sense roms).
> ...


Thanks Syn. Glad to be getting some help. Strictly reading just doesn't do it for me. Wish I lived close to someone who could actually SHOW me, buuuuuut I guess thats just a dream! lol

Can anyone tell me why when in command prompt and running " adb devices", nothing is listed under " list of attached devices"? I have USB debugging enabled and MobileGO connects when I connect my phone so I know the computer is recognizing it.


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

synergy said:


> For starting off look at what I copy here: https://github.com/T...vendor-blobs.mk
> And also here: https://github.com/T...vendor-blobs.mk
> 
> Next up you just need to copy all soundimage/dsp/configs from /system/etc/, all of /system/lib/hw/, and keylayouts from /system/etc/usr/ (or customize, don't remember in sense roms).
> ...


Thanks Syn. Glad to be getting some help. Just reading doesnt do it for me. What I need is someone close by to actually SHOW me!!(then my OCD will take over from there!) Buuuuuut I guess thats a dream. lol

Can anyone tell me why adb is not finding my phone? USB debugging is enabled and I know the computer is recognizing it when I plug it in. It's just blank after " List of attached devices".


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

Sorry. Didn't think the first one went


----------



## Darkfleet (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks heaps guys, that will definitely get me on the right track. That info was a bit better than some posts I've read in it, but I'll continue to search around for more information while my computer is dead (fried CPU)

Good work


----------



## pod0087 (May 19, 2012)

jtford said:


> Thanks Syn. Glad to be getting some help. Just reading doesnt do it for me. What I need is someone close by to actually SHOW me!!(then my OCD will take over from there!) Buuuuuut I guess thats a dream. lol
> 
> Can anyone tell me why adb is not finding my phone? USB debugging is enabled and I know the computer is recognizing it when I plug it in. It's just blank after " List of attached devices".


Install the HTC Drivers (only need the drivers) that come with HTC sync.


----------



## Darkfleet (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm buying a new CPU (top of the range unlocked multiplier beast!) This week hopefully, if the store gets it in, and I'll be coding my ass off, half my effort into my website half my effort into a custom ROM. It will definitely include the latest KangBang and as much up to date whiz bang stuff I can cram in, but trying to keep it simple with a small file size. I'll use aroma as well


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

Dark, your ahead of me bro. I'm still trying to figure out the build environment. When you get set up I'd like to pick your brain on what you did. I don't want to piss anybody off by asking a bunch of remedial questions. Like I said, once I get set up and started then I'll be off and running.


----------



## Darkfleet (Jul 9, 2012)

jtford said:


> Dark, your ahead of me bro. I'm still trying to figure out the build environment. When you get set up I'd like to pick your brain on what you did. I don't want to piss anybody off by asking a bunch of remedial questions. Like I said, once I get set up and started then I'll be off and running.


I'm happy to offer any info I know, send me a pm sometime and we will talk


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey Synergy and kevsthebest,

Just wanted to say thanks for the advice and info you gave me. I did like you said and set up kitchen and started doing some mods lastnight. There's probably a better way to do it but at least I've got started and will continue to learn as I go. Need to get familiar with Android in regards to where everything is located within the systems code. That will come I guess in time with more experience. So, again, thank you.

The only thing I don't care for is my setup. I set up a virtual machine running Ubuntu, but I really don't have enough ram for that. The only reason I did it like that is because I couldn't get cygwin to run with windows. If one of you think you can help me, and or have set up cygwin, let me know and I'll let you know where I'm running into trouble at with cygwin install. Maybe you have another, better way, but for now I'll use my set up until I can use windows. There are a ton of guides on the web but aren't PERFECTLY CLEAR to someone who knows very little, so maybe I'll build one kickass beginners guide and make it as rudimentary as possible. Don't worry, I'll give you guys props for the help.LOL Thanks.


----------



## kevsthabest (Apr 28, 2012)

Yeah I personally never bothered with cygwin personally. I had a net book that was unused and just threw Linux on there to cook with









There is a pretty good guide in setting up a kitchen. If I recall its in the kitchen thread dxidia has (mind you I probably have the name wrong )

Sent from my De-Sensed HTC Vivid using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

kevsthabest said:


> Yeah I personally never bothered with cygwin personally. I had a net book that was unused and just threw Linux on there to cook with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just wanted to use windows because I know how to navigate windows. Learning Ubuntu at the same time as android kinda sucks but at least I'm on my way. Later man.


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

jtford said:


> I just wanted to use windows because I know how to navigate windows. Learning Ubuntu at the same time as android kinda sucks but at least I'm on my way. Later man.


I got the install process down, it's just doesn't want to cooperate. At one point during install it's suppose to produce a cygwin.exe on desktop but I get a cygwin.bat that won't run. Pissing me off!


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

jtford said:


> I just wanted to use windows because I know how to navigate windows. Learning Ubuntu at the same time as android kinda sucks but at least I'm on my way. Later man.


this quote was meant for above post.

WTF! It keeps grabbing wrong quote. I meant to quote kevsthebest regarding cygwin install


----------



## kevsthabest (Apr 28, 2012)

Check in the c:\cygwin folder. Its usually where it gets installed. Then run the exe file from there

Sent from my De-Sensed HTC Vivid using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

kevsthabest said:


> Check in the c:\cygwin folder. Its usually where it gets installed. Then run the exe file from there
> 
> Sent from my De-Sensed HTC Vivid using Tapatalk 2


it's not there. Only cygwin.bat and setup.exe


----------



## rignfool (Apr 16, 2012)

Try wubi...

Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

jtford said:


> it's not there. Only cygwin.bat and setup.exe


Isn't that the Ubuntu install file? At least it was when I installed Ubuntu on my virtual machine.


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

Holy shit! It's not my night. I give up on the quote feature. Above post was for rignfool


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

rignfool said:


> Try wubi...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


see above post rignfool. Two posts up to be exact.


----------



## Darkfleet (Jul 9, 2012)

Mate if you want help with Ubuntu shoot me a pm, I even use it with wine to play my PC games


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

Darkfleet said:


> Mate if you want help with Ubuntu shoot me a pm, I even use it with wine to play my PC games


how do I see my phone when I connect it in order to transfer stuff back and forth?


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

Darkfleet said:


> Mate if you want help with Ubuntu shoot me a pm, I even use it with wine to play my PC games


I like Ubuntu, it just runs really slow on my pc because I don't really have enough ram for a virtual machine. But it works so I'm at least happy to be finally learning some stuff. Starting to get more familiar with Android and where certain functions are located within the code. I have 4 days off and I plan on really spending some quality time with it now that I'm set up for the most part.


----------



## Darkfleet (Jul 9, 2012)

Just turn on USB storage mode when you connect it


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

Will something inUbuntu tell me it's connected?


----------



## kevsthabest (Apr 28, 2012)

If your using a VM you need to route the USB through it first before Ubuntu will detect it. The steps depend on what software your using.

Sent from my De-Sensed HTC Vivid using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

kevsthabest said:


> If your using a VM you need to route the USB through it first before Ubuntu will detect it. The steps depend on what software your using.
> 
> Sent from my De-Sensed HTC Vivid using Tapatalk 2


Yea, I figured it was something like that because windows recognized it even with my VM running. I'm going to look it up when I get off work and see if I can route it to Ubuntu.

Just thought about something. Actually, it does show up in Ubuntu as "Android Phone" Under devices but still doesn't let me look at it as a drive. I'll try and figure it out. Google, here I come!


----------



## synergy (May 10, 2012)

Are you guys looking to actually compile from source? Otherwise you can do ROM porting from windows just about as easily.


----------



## Darkfleet (Jul 9, 2012)

Ill be doing it from source in linux


----------



## xJU1C3x (Jul 6, 2012)

I've got a partition of Ubuntu 12.4, so I'm gonna install the Kitchen and tweak with some stuff, I'll let you guys know how it all turns out. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

synergy said:


> Are you guys looking to actually compile from source? Otherwise you can do ROM porting from windows just about as easily.


Yea Syn, I'd like to get to that point. After I did my first port I realized there was no reason why I couldn't just use windows for that. But yes, eventually I'd like to start compiling from source. What's your advice for that?

BTW, did you get what I sent you in PayPal?


----------



## synergy (May 10, 2012)

jtford said:


> Yea Syn, I'd like to get to that point. After I did my first port I realized there was no reason why I couldn't just use windows for that. But yes, eventually I'd like to start compiling from source. What's your advice for that?
> 
> BTW, did you get what I sent you in PayPal?


I just saw, thank you! Currently my advice isn't very good for that. Checkout source.android.com for the packages needed to get your build system ready. My jellybean manifests on github aren't quite ready to be used yet, but in a day or two max I'll add a readme.


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

synergy said:


> I just saw, thank you! Currently my advice isn't very good for that. Checkout source.android.com for the packages needed to get your build system ready. My jellybean manifests on github aren't quite ready to be used yet, but in a day or two max I'll add a readme.


Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

xJU1C3x said:


> I've got a partition of Ubuntu 12.4, so I'm gonna install the Kitchen and tweak with some stuff, I'll let you guys know how it all turns out. Thanks for the advice!


I've got a VM running Ubuntu 12.4 and it works good for a kitchen.


----------



## Darkfleet (Jul 9, 2012)

BUMP!?!?

I finally got my cpu! And I've got Ubuntu 12.04 running now, just I've had some problems installing the packages I need. Can someone point me to a guide with creating from source? Its frustrating the hell out of me, and the source.android.com guide is annoying because it won't let me install the jdk from the repo


----------



## mg2195 (Apr 12, 2012)

Darkfleet said:


> BUMP!?!?
> 
> I finally got my cpu! And I've got Ubuntu 12.04 running now, just I've had some problems installing the packages I need. Can someone point me to a guide with creating from source? Its frustrating the hell out of me, and the source.android.com guide is annoying because it won't let me install the jdk from the repo


I'm trying to figure out how to set up the build environment too...

Here's how to get jdk tho http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html

Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Darkfleet (Jul 9, 2012)

mg2195 said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to set up the build environment too...
> 
> Here's how to get jdk tho http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
> 
> Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


Thanks for that mate. Maybe we could work together. Haha


----------



## xJU1C3x (Jul 6, 2012)

I pretty much got most of my instuction from the android sdk site....
http://developer.android.com

Look here (if you haven't already), it explains the tools needed, what to download, etc.
If you have any questions hit me up via PM, and I'll try my best to get back to you quickly.
I've already started some fiddling with an AVD....


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

I wish I could sit down with a dev and just do one rom. I hate all the uncertainty about, "am I setting this part up right?" I can port now with no problem but can't really make the changes I'd like to make because I don't know the code well enough, therefore, I don't know which part of the code deals with which function. But hell, I'm still not set up to compile from source. Been too busy and a little lazy last couple days. If we are all serious about learning we need to do what we can to help each other out. I'm willing to help anybody who wants to at least get to where I'm at if they're not already.


----------



## xJU1C3x (Jul 6, 2012)

jtford said:


> I wish I could sit down with a dev and just do one rom. I hate all the uncertainty about, "am I setting this part up right?" I can port now with no problem but can't really make the changes I'd like to make because I don't know the code well enough, therefore, I don't know which part of the code deals with which function. But hell, I'm still not set up to compile from source. Been too busy and a little lazy last couple days. If we are all serious about learning we need to do what we can to help each other out. I'm willing to help anybody who wants to at least get to where I'm at if they're not already.


I feel ya bro....I have a buddy here in Sacramento (ubufugu) that knows development pretty well, but he's in college, so there isn't much sit down time with him. Believe me, if I had the travel money and the resources, I'd be meeting up with guys like Synergy & Rafyvitto to learn the craft.

Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

I have a plane dude! We'll go find somebody to walk us through one! Hell I'd pay someone to meet me at an airport even and spend a few hours with'em. Until then I'll try and help out from a hardware standpoint. That I do know. But Yea, I just want my build environment set up right for now.


----------



## xJU1C3x (Jul 6, 2012)

Lol, seeking of planes....I'm at the Starman Bros auction at McClellan Air Force Base here in Sacramento....my father in law is a 747 captain.

Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mg2195 (Apr 12, 2012)

Darkfleet said:


> Thanks for that mate. Maybe we could work together. Haha


Id be down to work together with setting up lol...gonna start fresh today with a fresh install of ubuntu...I'm getting a new 1tb hard drive (was currently running on a wimpy 80gb due to a hard drive failure about a month ago)

I'm an RC at xda (don't hate on me I'm not a mod







) and RC's have there own private forum, anyways there's a guy that did a really good guide for compiling cm7/gb aosp in the RC private forum...im gonna see if maybe he can help me with ics

Or if anyone knows if I can use the same build environment from a cm7 set up for a cm9/10 set up...then maybe ill just use the guide for setting up the build environment-it is extremely comprehensive and step by step

Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xJU1C3x (Jul 6, 2012)

I'd be willing to do some stuff over Skype (if possible). But yeah. Let me know...I would love to learn how to do this stuff so I can make my own ROM, or possibly get in on helping out some of the current devs with their work.

Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

xJU1C3x said:


> Lol, seeking of planes....I'm at the Starman Bros auction at McClellan Air Force Base here in Sacramento....my father in law is a 747 captain.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


That makes me jealous! The only thing that gets me off as much as planes is this damn addicting Android. Why am I so obsessed with it? I gotta learn or my OCD is gonna drive me nuts. Cleaning garage now but when I'm done I'm jumping on the computer.


----------



## mg2195 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm a lot more comfortable with my Samsung infuse as far as development goes...so I'm gonna do my first build as cm9 for the Samsung infuse...so far it appears I've got the build environment going and I'm doing the first repo sync...I used a guide at xda as well as the CM wiki...if I can get it going with the Samsung infuse then ill try with the vivid

Edit: no idea what I'm doing







not sure how long the first repo sync is supposed to take...it was going and going so I left for the store to get an Arizona tea (less then 20 minute trip) and just got back and appears to be stuck or frozen at a spot...but idk lol...gonna let it sit for another half hour and see if it will move forward by then...

Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xJU1C3x (Jul 6, 2012)

mg2195 said:


> I'm a lot more comfortable with my Samsung infuse as far as development goes...so I'm gonna do my first build as cm9 for the Samsung infuse...so far it appears I've got the build environment going and I'm doing the first repo sync...I used a guide at xda as well as the CM wiki...if I can get it going with the Samsung infuse then ill try with the vivid
> 
> Edit: no idea what I'm doing
> 
> ...


If it makes you feel any better, mine took a few hours...even with 50MB download speeds and a 1.4 quad core....

Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mg2195 (Apr 12, 2012)

xJU1C3x said:


> If it makes you feel any better, mine took a few hours...even with 50MB download speeds and a 1.4 quad core....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


that does...its been going for about two hours I think...I'm on an old custom built pc that used to be our family pc...AMD Athlon dual core 2.5ghz with 4gb of ram (I upgraded it from two about four months ago)

Either way ill just leave it open...even if it takes all night







I think its almost done tho...it says 99% (252/254) at "fetching projects"...the part it appears to be stuck at is "*[new tag] cm-7.1.0 ->cm7.1.0" its working from this git at the moment "git://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_prebuilt"

This is over WiFi...I end up with about 20mb down

Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mg2195 (Apr 12, 2012)

Still at the same spot...I'm gonna go work out in aittle bit and when I come back if it hasn't progressed then I might just restart the sync...what do you guys think? Restart it or just let it keep going til tomorrow?

Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mg2195 (Apr 12, 2012)

Why is it not letting me edit my posts??? Whatever...been almost another hour and no progress...gonna close terminal and try repo sync again...









It let me edit!!! Anyways...closed termanl ran sync again and looking good...thankfully it go through the whole process...started where it left off and got past it...its now syncing work tree 
Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mg2195 (Apr 12, 2012)

Building my first cm9 build (for the infuse) tomorrow ill write up a guide for build environment...how I set up mine (from what I understand my build environment should still work with jb/cm10...just requires different repo sync)

Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xJU1C3x (Jul 6, 2012)

mg2195 said:


> Building my first cm9 build (for the vivid) tomorrow ill write up a guide for build environment...how I set up mine (from what I understand my build environment should still work with jb/cm10...just requires different repo sync)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


And you ARE on an AT&T Vivid, yes? The reason I ask is because, I've noticed that most AOSP ROMs won't work for the Vivid....and the ones that kind of do work, don't work for AT&T devices.

Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mg2195 (Apr 12, 2012)

xJU1C3x said:


> And you ARE on an AT&T Vivid, yes? The reason I ask is because, I've noticed that most AOSP ROMs won't work for the Vivid....and the ones that kind of do work, don't work for AT&T devices.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


yes I'm on att...from what I understand...they work, but in-call Mic doesnt work, any ways my main development device would be my infuse...but I would also like to mess with the vivid









Lol...I meant I'm doing my first build for my infuse...not the vivid lol...so I'm building cm9 for my infuse-not vivid
Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Darkfleet (Jul 9, 2012)

if your gonna post a guide for your infuse, do it somewhere else? this is kinda for vivid users -.-

anyways, i type the command make -j4 and it doesnt work











> [email protected]:~/WORKING_DIRECTORY$ make -j4
> ============================================
> PLATFORM_VERSION_CODENAME=AOSP
> PLATFORM_VERSION=4.0.9.99.999.9999.99999
> ...


----------



## xJU1C3x (Jul 6, 2012)

mg2195 said:


> yes I'm on att...from what I understand...they work, but in-call Mic doesnt work, any ways my main development device would be my infuse...but I would also like to mess with the vivid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, ok. Thanks for clarifying....
Also, if you do put your infuse work elsewhere...please PM me the link, I'd like to take a look-see.


----------



## mg2195 (Apr 12, 2012)

The guide wouldn't be for the infuse...it would be for setting up the build environment which as far as I can tell is the same process regardless of the device...I was just trying to let you guys know I wanted to work on the infuse before I worked on the vivid

Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xJU1C3x (Jul 6, 2012)

mg2195 said:


> The guide wouldn't be for the infuse...it would be for setting up the build environment which as far as I can tell is the same process regardless of the device...I was just trying to let you guys know I wanted to work on the infuse before I worked on the vivid
> 
> Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, I'm sure its basically the same.....I'm compiling a build to test on my old crespo4g.....but its gonna be about another hour to download source...

Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mg2195 (Apr 12, 2012)

xJU1C3x said:


> Yeah, I'm sure its basically the same.....I'm compiling a build to test on my old crespo4g.....but its gonna be about another hour to download source...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


Lol...my infuse build has been building for past 3+ hours...you think the rcepo sync is long...wait til you build







...my build is almost done...its optimizing applications...if it boots tchen I'm gonna compile twrp for tche infuse (all they have is cwm)

Then ill start with the vivid...

Wow...I just built cm9 from source...took from 11pm-2am to build...started at like 3pm with setting up my build environment -will soon be compiling for the vivid...most likely tomorrow

Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Darkfleet (Jul 9, 2012)

mg2195 said:


> The guide wouldn't be for the infuse...it would be for setting up the build environment which as far as I can tell is the same process regardless of the device...I was just trying to let you guys know I wanted to work on the infuse before I worked on the vivid
> 
> Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


sorry for the misunderstanding mate, i was frustrated that mine isnt working









im seriously about to give up, ive installed everything thats neccesary and its just screwing me around. im on ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64bit


----------



## 78cortina (Jul 12, 2012)

Darkfleet said:


> Mate if you want help with Ubuntu shoot me a pm, I even use it with wine to play my PC games


I am setting up a Ubuntu PC this weekend bud what's wine?

Its gonna be sweet get me some android dev action to.

Sent from my De-Sensed HTC Vivid using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xJU1C3x (Jul 6, 2012)

78cortina said:


> I am setting up a Ubuntu PC this weekend bud what's wine?
> 
> Its gonna be sweet get me some android dev action to.
> 
> Sent from my De-Sensed HTC Vivid using Tapatalk 2


Wine is a program that allows support for SOME windows applications in Linux/Ubuntu

Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mg2195 (Apr 12, 2012)

Darkfleet said:


> sorry for the misunderstanding mate, i was frustrated that mine isnt working
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What part is screwing up? Where are you stuck at? BTW...android SDK isn't neccessary...I never installed SDK

Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xJU1C3x (Jul 6, 2012)

mg2195 said:


> What part is screwing up? Where are you stuck at? BTW...android SDK isn't neccessary...I never installed SDK
> 
> Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, the SDK is only necessary if you're gonna use a program like Eclipse...

Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

What's the latest? Anyone got a fully functioning environment set up? If so, do tell!


----------



## xJU1C3x (Jul 6, 2012)

jtford said:


> What's the latest? Anyone got a fully functioning environment set up? If so, do tell!


I'm stuck for a bit. I did "make -j4"...and this is what I get:
************************************************************
build/core/main.mk:141: *** stop. Stop.
[email protected]:~/androidwork# make -j4
/bin/bash: bison: command not found
============================================
PLATFORM_VERSION_CODENAME=AOSP
PLATFORM_VERSION=4.0.9.99.999.9999.99999
TARGET_PRODUCT=full
TARGET_BUILD_VARIANT=eng
TARGET_BUILD_TYPE=release
TARGET_BUILD_APPS=
TARGET_ARCH=arm
TARGET_ARCH_VARIANT=armv7-a
HOST_ARCH=x86
HOST_OS=linux
HOST_OS_EXTRA=Linux-3.2.0-23-generic-x86_64-with-Ubuntu-12.04-precise
HOST_BUILD_TYPE=release
BUILD_ID=OPENMASTER
OUT_DIR=out
============================================
Checking build tools versions...
************************************************************
You are attempting to build with the incorrect version
of java.

Your version is: java version "1.6.0_24".
The correct version is: Java SE 1.6.

Please follow the machine setup instructions at
https://source.android.com/source/download.html
************************************************************
build/core/main.mk:141: *** stop. Stop.


----------



## xJU1C3x (Jul 6, 2012)

BTW, did anyone else get the account sync with Google's Git to work???? I cant find the .netrc file ANYWHERE.
..


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm about to go get on the computer and start trying to set this thing up, so be expecting some questions in a little while. Did everyone just use the instructions from android.source.com or whatever the source download page is? Was hoping there was a dumbed down version somewhere. Oh well, wish me luck.


----------



## xJU1C3x (Jul 6, 2012)

jtford said:


> I'm about to go get on the computer and start trying to set this thing up, so be expecting some questions in a little while. Did everyone just use the instructions from android.source.com or whatever the source download page is? Was hoping there was a dumbed down version somewhere. Oh well, wish me luck.


Yeah, I wish dumbed down was available....I'm having a number of issues. But I'm not home, so I'll have to research later.

Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

xJU1C3x said:


> Yeah, I wish dumbed down was available....I'm having a number of issues. But I'm not home, so I'll have to research later.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


Where it says to download python, gnu, etc., did you download from those websites or did you download by entering the commands in the terminal? Or is the commands you put in the terminal just to install them after you download from their respective sites?


----------



## xJU1C3x (Jul 6, 2012)

jtford said:


> Where it says to download python, gnu, etc., did you download from those websites or did you download by entering the commands in the terminal? Or is the commands you put in the terminal just to install them after you download from their respective sites?


I used the terminal, I wonder if the site would be better.....
My problem is, I'm not familiar with setting up/installing programs in Linux.....I think this week I'm gonna get together with my buddy here in Sacramento (user name: ubufugu) and try to figure this out as a team...

Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mg2195 (Apr 12, 2012)

jtford said:


> Where it says to download python, gnu, etc., did you download from those websites or did you download by entering the commands in the terminal? Or is the commands you put in the terminal just to install them after you download from their respective sites?


i know you guys dont like xda...but i used this guide http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1354865 as well as guides from both android open source and the cyanogen wiki...majority of the set up was from the xda guide...i know it says its for ics but the build environment should be the same regardless...just stop using the ics guide when you get to the syncing parts...still working on aguide...its a little hard to remember everything i did exactly...but its pretty much gonna be bits and pieces taken out of three differnt guides and re written in a more understandable way...im about to sync with the jb source

once you get your buuild environment set up...use this for the repo-init part :

```
<br />
repo init -u [URL=git://github.com/CyanogenMod/android.git]git://github.com/CyanogenMod/android.git[/URL] -b jellybean<br />
```
then do this:

```
<br />
repo sync -j16<br />
```


----------



## xJU1C3x (Jul 6, 2012)

So, I'm getting this........any takers????
Which would you like? [full-eng] full_crespo4g-userdebug
/bin/bash: bison: command not found

/bin/bash: bison: command not found
/bin/bash: bison: command not found
/bin/bash: bison: command not found
/bin/bash: bison: command not found
/bin/bash: bison: command not found
/bin/bash: bison: command not found
/bin/bash: bison: command not found
============================================
PLATFORM_VERSION_CODENAME=AOSP
PLATFORM_VERSION=4.0.9.99.999.9999.99999
TARGET_PRODUCT=full_crespo4g
TARGET_BUILD_VARIANT=userdebug
TARGET_BUILD_TYPE=release
TARGET_BUILD_APPS=
TARGET_ARCH=arm
TARGET_ARCH_VARIANT=armv7-a-neon
HOST_ARCH=x86
HOST_OS=linux
HOST_OS_EXTRA=Linux-3.2.0-23-generic-x86_64-with-Ubuntu-12.04-precise
HOST_BUILD_TYPE=release
BUILD_ID=OPENMASTER
OUT_DIR=out
============================================


----------



## mg2195 (Apr 12, 2012)

alright...here is a semi guide...just copied and pasted from differnt guides all into one...should get you going:

*Note: The source download is approximately 6GB in size. You will need 25GB free to complete a single build, and up to 80GB (or more) for a full set of builds.*

1) You need the following:
-JDK 6 if you wish to build Ice Cream Sandwich. You can download it from java.sun.com. Or:

```
<br />
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java<br />
sudo apt-get update<br />
sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer<br />
```
-Python 2.4 -- 2.7, which you can download from python.org. Or:

```
sudo apt-get install python
```
-Git 1.7 or newer. You can find it at git-scm.com. Or:

```
sudo apt-get install git-core
```
2) Install required packages. 64-bit (recommended)

```
sudo apt-get install git-core gnupg flex bison gperf build-essential \<br />
  zip curl zlib1g-dev libc6-dev lib32ncurses5-dev ia32-libs \<br />
  x11proto-core-dev libx11-dev lib32readline5-dev lib32z-dev \<br />
  libgl1-mesa-dev g++-multilib mingw32 tofrodos python-markdown \<br />
  libxml2-utils
```
On newer versions of Ubuntu such as 11.10 you may need to do the following:

```
sudo ln -s /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libX11.so.6 /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libX11.so
```
3) Configure your USB.

```
gksudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules
```
Inside of this blank text file insert:

```
#Acer<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0502", MODE="0666"<br />
<br />
#ASUS<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0b05", MODE="0666"<br />
<br />
#Dell<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="413c", MODE="0666"<br />
<br />
#Foxconn<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0489", MODE="0666"<br />
<br />
#Garmin-Asus<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="091E", MODE="0666"<br />
<br />
#Google<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="18d1", MODE="0666"<br />
<br />
#HTC<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0bb4", MODE="0666"<br />
<br />
#Huawei<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="12d1", MODE="0666"<br />
<br />
#K-Touch<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="24e3", MODE="0666"<br />
<br />
#KT Tech<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="2116", MODE="0666"<br />
<br />
#Kyocera<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0482", MODE="0666"<br />
<br />
#Lenevo<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="17EF", MODE="0666"<br />
<br />
#LG<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="1004", MODE="0666"<br />
<br />
#Motorola<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="22b8", MODE="0666"<br />
<br />
#NEC<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0409", MODE="0666"<br />
<br />
#Nook<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="2080", MODE="0666"<br />
<br />
#Nvidia<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0955", MODE="0666"<br />
<br />
#OTGV<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="2257", MODE="0666"<br />
<br />
#Pantech<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="10A9", MODE="0666"<br />
<br />
#Philips<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0471", MODE="0666"<br />
<br />
#PMC-Sierra<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="04da", MODE="0666"<br />
<br />
#Qualcomm<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="05c6", MODE="0666"<br />
<br />
#SK Telesys<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="1f53", MODE="0666"<br />
<br />
#Samsung<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="04e8", MODE="0666"<br />
<br />
#Sharp<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="04dd", MODE="0666"<br />
<br />
#Sony Ericsson<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0fce", MODE="0666"<br />
<br />
#Toshiba<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="0930", MODE="0666"<br />
<br />
#ZTE<br />
SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="19D2", MODE="0666"
```
4) Save the file and close it and then issue this command:

```
sudo chmod a+r /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules
```
*Build Environment now set up...the rest is taken from the Holiday CM10 readme*

* CyanogenMod10 for HTC Holiday*

* Getting Started*

To get started with Android/CyanogenMod, you'll need to setup your build environment. (follow instructions above)
Next you will need to setup repo in your home directory:

```
mkdir ~/bin<br />
PATH=~/bin:$PATH
```
Then download the Repo script and make executable:

```
curl [URL=https://dl-ssl.google.com/dl/googlesource/git-repo/repo]https://dl-ssl.google.com/dl/googlesource/git-repo/repo[/URL] > ~/bin/repo<br />
chmod a+x ~/bin/repo
```
Next you will need to make a build directory with a name of your choosing and go to it (will be holicm in this case):

```
mkdir holicm<br />
cd holicm
```
To initialize your local repository using the CodeFireAOSP/CyanogenMod trees for Holiday, use this command:

```
repo init -u [URL=git://github.com/CodeFireAOSP/android.git]git://github.com/CodeFireAOSP/android.git[/URL] -b jb-cm
```
Then to sync up:

```
repo sync
```
Then add pre-builts:

```
<br />
./vendor/cm/get-prebuilts<br />
```
Then Re-Sync:

```
repo sync
```
* Building*

To build you will need to run from your build directory (after all previous steps):

```
. build/envsetup.sh<br />
lunch cm_holiday-userdebug<br />
mka bacon
```
Then wait for your build to complete in /out/target/product/holiday/

Thats where im at so far...let me know how it goes...refernces: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1354865 http://source.androi...ownloading.html http://wiki.cyanogen...enMod_9_(Linux) https://github.com/C...ireAOSP/android


----------



## xJU1C3x (Jul 6, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^This is one of the ones that I went off of^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
But I'm still getting errors/problems......


----------



## mg2195 (Apr 12, 2012)

well...im doing the firsy/initial repo sync right now...will see what happens when i try and compile later...for the infuse i had to edit .repo/local_manifest.xml (basically add the infuse source tree to the repo...) is that neccessary for cm10 on here? also where is syn's cm10 source tree?

EDIT...who wants to help me with what to do after first repo sync?

EDIT...are you sure thats one of the guides you went off of? i got stuff from three differnt sites/guides in there...i just kept the format of the xda tut...

EDIT...just found this post in CM10 build http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29649-romwip-unofficial-cm10-411-jellybean-nightlies-non-att-only/page__st__100#entry846803 ...gonna have to update my guide above...got the wrong syncs going it looks like maybe...idk...


----------



## mg2195 (Apr 12, 2012)

xJU1C3x said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^This is one of the ones that I went off of^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> But I'm still getting errors/problems......


disregard this post...no clue what i was talking about/it was late
Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm in the middle of the repo sync using the android.source.com guide and it has gone surprisingly smooth. Let's hope it stays this way.


----------



## mg2195 (Apr 12, 2012)

jtford said:


> I'm in the middle of the repo sync using the android.source.com guide and it has gone surprisingly smooth. Let's hope it stays this way.


your syncing the android source.com???? That's the wrong one...you need to sync the codefireaosp source from my guide above...







you'll end up building pure aosp (not cm10) and also be missing all the stuff synergy did to get jb working if your syncing from android.source.com...

Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mg2195 (Apr 12, 2012)

This is starting to piss me off...it looks like its going fine then bam! It stops about 15-20 minutes through...no Rom in the holiday out folder...I was able to compile the boot.IMG/kernel with make -j3 bootimage tho...just not the actual Rom...when it starts up at the begging.it says something about "src" directory not found...then it starts compiling until it gets to that 15-20 minute mark...

Gonna try again now that the kernels compiled...maybe that will help? Idk...

this is where it stops every time...confused ;/

```
<br />
make: *** No rule to make target `vendor/cm/proprietary/RomManager.apk', needed by `out/target/product/holiday/system/app/RomManager.apk'.  Stop.<br />
make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....<br />
target StaticLib: libsvoxpico (out/target/product/holiday/obj/STATIC_LIBRARIES/libsvoxpico_intermediates/libsvoxpico.a)<br />
```
Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mg2195 (Apr 12, 2012)

Trying something new...will report back in a few hour when repo sync finishes...

Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


----------



## synergy (May 10, 2012)

mg2195 said:


> This is starting to piss me off...it looks like its going fine then bam! It stops about 15-20 minutes through...no Rom in the holiday out folder...I was able to compile the boot.IMG/kernel with make -j3 bootimage tho...just not the actual Rom...when it starts up at the begging.it says something about "src" directory not found...then it starts compiling until it gets to that 15-20 minute mark...
> 
> Gonna try again now that the kernels compiled...maybe that will help? Idk...
> 
> ...


Cross posting here: ./vendor/cm/get-prebuilts

The guy without bison just needs to install it


----------



## mg2195 (Apr 12, 2012)

synergy said:


> Cross posting here: ./vendor/cm/get-prebuilts
> 
> The guy without bison just needs to install it


Thanks synergy! I'll give it a try...I really.appreciate all you do and the help you give us!
-updated guide with your command...

Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

mg2195 said:


> your syncing the android source.com???? That's the wrong one...you need to sync the codefireaosp source from my guide above...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. I didn't want to start with something that had a bunching changes and not know what was changed. I want to pull his repos later and compare the two. I like studying them and seeing where the changes are. It's no problem to sync Syn's repos.


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

jtford said:


> I know. I didn't want to start with something that had a bunching changes and not know what was changed. I want to pull his repos later and compare the two. I like studying them and seeing where the changes are. It's no problem to sync Syn's repos.


Helps me learn the code and a little about the main things that have to be changed from device to device. And more importantly, why they have to be made. That's why I wasn't happy with just porting. Sure I can move and delete and copy files necessary to make a rom work on more than one device, but i have to know more. Why they work on one device and not the other. By studying the base aosp source against Syn's, I can start putting those answers together. Hope that all made sense what I was trying to explain. lol


----------



## mg2195 (Apr 12, 2012)

jtford said:


> Helps me learn the code and a little about the main things that have to be changed from device to device. And more importantly, why they have to be made. That's why I wasn't happy with just porting. Sure I can move and delete and copy files necessary to make a rom work on more than one device, but i have to know more. Why they work on one device and not the other. By studying the base aosp source against Syn's, I can start putting those answers together. Hope that all made sense what I was trying to explain. lol


i think you shoulda synced with the cyanogenmod source...instead of th aosp...aosp and cm have alot of differnt things...you want get a good comparison-besides codefire started with the cyanogen mod source and then worked from there to create the codefire cm10 source...

any ways what your doing is a good idea though, never really thought about it that way...gonna make a new working folder and sync the cyanogen source in there and compare it with codefire cm source

BTW...i was finally able to get cm10 compiled...thanks to synergys help for that last little part 

heres the command to install the Cyanogenmod source

```
<br />
repo init -u [URL=git://github.com/CyanogenMod/android.git]git://github.com/CyanogenMod/android.git[/URL] -b jellybean<br />
```
then of course

```
<br />
repo sync<br />
```
that will give you the base of cm10...as in no code edits to make it work with the vivid or any device


----------



## xJU1C3x (Jul 6, 2012)

mg2195 said:


> i think you shoulda synced with the cyanogenmod source...instead of th aosp...aosp and cm have alot of differnt things...you want get a good comparison-besides codefire started with the cyanogen mod source and then worked from there to create the codefire cm10 source...
> 
> any ways what your doing is a good idea though, never really thought about it that way...gonna make a new working folder and sync the cyanogen source in there and compare it with codefire cm source
> 
> ...


I created the cm10 working folder, but when I run the command to install the source, I get this error.....

[email protected]:~/cm10work# repo init -u git://github.com/CyanogenMod/android.git -b jellybean
No command 'repo' found, did you mean:
Command 'rep' from package 'rep' (universe)
Command 'repl' from package 'nmh' (universe)
Command 'repl' from package 'mailutils-mh' (universe)
repo: command not found
[email protected]:~/cm10work#


----------



## mg2195 (Apr 12, 2012)

xJU1C3x said:


> I created the cm10 working folder, but when I run the command to install the source, I get this error.....
> 
> [email protected]:~/cm10work# repo init -u git://github.com/CyanogenMod/android.git -b jellybean
> No command 'repo' found, did you mean:
> ...


 that's cause the repo wasn't installed correctly...restart from the mkdir bin...or the step after that...can't remember

Start from here:

```
PATH=~/bin:$PATH
```
Then download the Repo script and make executable:

```
curl [URL=https://dl-ssl.google.com/dl/googlesource/git-repo/repo]https://dl-ssl.google.com/dl/googlesource/git-repo/repo[/URL] > ~/bin/repo<br />
chmod a+x ~/bin/repo
```
Then...


```
<br />
repo init -u [URL=git://github.com/CyanogenMod/android.git]git://github.com/CyanogenMod/android.git[/URL] -b jellybean<br />
```
then of course

```
<br />
repo sync<br />
```
And are you doing the same thing as Jtford? Because that is just the base source...it won't work with the vivid

Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xJU1C3x (Jul 6, 2012)

mg2195 said:


> that's cause the repo wasn't installed correctly...restart from the mkdir bin...or the step after that...can't remember
> 
> Start from here:
> 
> ...


I'm actually practicing with my Nexus S 4G...my vivid is my main/personal device, so I don't want to risk a brick. But my development devices I can afford the risk...

Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

xJU1C3x said:


> I'm actually practicing with my Nexus S 4G...my vivid is my main/personal device, so I don't want to risk a brick. But my development devices I can afford the risk...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


Everything good so far? I've got everything set up and doing my first build with my Inspire 4g/Desire HD. I didn't use Syn's cm10 repos though. I could just port in windows if that's all I was going to do, which I already know how. I'm learning a lot more now. At work right now, all night, but I'll be on my laptop a little later. I'll hit you up.


----------



## xJU1C3x (Jul 6, 2012)

Ok, so in light of the recent CLOSE of the Jelly Bean Vivid forum, I'm gonna lay low in development until after I get some stuff in order.....


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

xJU1C3x said:


> Ok, so in light of the recent CLOSE of the Jelly Bean Vivid forum, I'm gonna lay low in development until after I get some stuff in order.....


come on! This is my last night of work then I've got for days to learn some more.Ya'll can't leave me hanging. I'm finally ready to compile.


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

mg2195 said:


> i think you shoulda synced with the cyanogenmod source...instead of th aosp...aosp and cm have alot of differnt things...you want get a good comparison-besides codefire started with the cyanogen mod source and then worked from there to create the codefire cm10 source...
> 
> any ways what your doing is a good idea though, never really thought about it that way...gonna make a new working folder and sync the cyanogen source in there and compare it with codefire cm source
> 
> ...


Yea, I wasn't perfectly clear after reading my post. I did make a separate working folder for the cm base. It's the cm base and aosp source I wanted to compare. Understand that and then look at Syn's repo against the cm base. In all I'll have 3 working folders to always go back to and reference. So how's your stuff going? I need some guidance through the compiling stages. How did Syn help you?


----------



## mg2195 (Apr 12, 2012)

jtford said:


> Yea, I wasn't perfectly clear after reading my post. I did make a separate working folder for the cm base. It's the cm base and aosp source I wanted to compare. Understand that and then look at Syn's repo against the cm base. In all I'll have 3 working folders to always go back to and reference. So how's your stuff going? I need some guidance through the compiling stages. How did Syn help you?


The problem I had when compiling was I didn't have the prebuilts downloaded...syn gave me.a command a few posts back to enter in the terminal when in your working directory...after that I could compile no problem

-I did update that guide a while back with the command syn told me to do...

Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

mg2195 said:


> The problem I had when compiling was I didn't have the prebuilts downloaded...syn gave me.a command a few posts back to enter in the terminal when in your working directory...after that I could compile no problem
> 
> -I did update that guide a while back with the command syn told me to do...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


I have the prebuilts from my original aosp repo sync. I should be able to just copy and paste the folder into the cm10 working folder, you think?


----------



## mg2195 (Apr 12, 2012)

jtford said:


> I have the prebuilts from my original aosp repo sync. I should be able to just copy and paste the folder into the cm10 working folder, you think?


Idk...when it would fail for me it would fail at the rommanager.apk of the prebuilt...I would just use the command syn said a while back...it will download hem in less then a minute

Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

mg2195 said:


> Idk...when it would fail for me it would fail at the rommanager.apk of the prebuilt...I would just use the command syn said a while back...it will download hem in less then a minute
> 
> Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


having a problem setting up ccache. Says to place in my .bashrc or equivalent. not sure what that means. How did you set it up?


----------



## mg2195 (Apr 12, 2012)

jtford said:


> having a problem setting up ccache. Says to place in my .bashrc or equivalent. not sure what that means. How did you set it up?


I didn't







...its just an extra step for faster compiles...

Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

mg2195 said:


> I didn't
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess I'm ready to compile then. Gonna try tomorrow. Hope it all goes smooth.


----------

